# The Big Hairy



## pops6927 (Oct 13, 2012)

hairybeaver.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Oct 13, 2012


----------



## davidhef88 (Oct 14, 2012)

That's a good one pops.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## linguica (Oct 14, 2012)

I've never seen one that close up before in the day light.


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 14, 2012)

Now that's nice beaver!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## papagrizz (Oct 14, 2012)

*LOL!!* I hate when Grandma does that....


----------

